# does the baffle fit 28 deluxes?



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just curious if the baffles fit the new deluxe 28 models, or is it only all the pro models.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe there was one member who tried it on a model other than the "pro" and it didn't fit. 

Read from post #19 on down:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-new-ariens-pro-28-throws-snow-forward-2.html


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks.i happen to call ariens an was told it only fits on pro models. They did state they will put me on a list if they ever do make one they will send it out.ya I bet they will.after research this issue has been going on for many years so why would they fix it if they gotten away with it this long . Unfortunately thats how it goes anymore with companys.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Thanks.i happen to call ariens an was told it only fits on pro models. They did state they will put me on a list if they ever do make one they will send it out.ya I bet they will.after research this issue has been going on for many years so why would they fix it if they gotten away with it this long . Unfortunately thats how it goes anymore with companys.


Well, in all fairness, this seems to be an issue with another company regarded as one of the best. Take a -LOOK-


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ya I saw that a few weeks ago.it happens to couple other brands I have uses in the past .its not a deal breaker at all .I just figured if it fits an works for what I paid for my machine hook me up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe a strip of soft rubber cut from an inner tube would work. I just came in from a few inches and I noticed my Troy does this on the left side too. Must be something with the impeller creating a breeze on that side.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

How hard could it be to tweak it to fit?


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I wouldnt think it would be to hard.i dont have one to mess with to see.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

It's funny, when you call as an owner if a Pro model, they tell you it doesn't fit the Pro. I have it on my pro and it works perfectly. For those looking to make something, consider some angle iron and attach it with the holes drilled for the counter weights.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Garnetmica said:


> It's funny, when you call as an owner if a Pro model, they tell you it doesn't fit the Pro. I have it on my pro and it works perfectly. For those looking to make something, consider some angle iron and attach it with the holes drilled for the counter weights.


I was one of the first ones on the forum to contact them about it and they had no issues sending me one for my Pro. I'm thinking they are saying this because they feel they are sending out too many of them for free.....lol


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Just curious if the baffles fit the new deluxe 28 models, or is it only all the pro models.


I've got a new Deluxe 28 and I really don't see the need for it. There is a negligible amount that shoots out straight, but if I wasn't looking for it, I would never notice it. Maybe it just happens with some of the units, or in different snow conditions than I have encountered so far.
Bruce


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

So I guess my next question is the 2014 pro 28 bucket the same size as 2014 28 deluxe? I wish my local dealers had something in stock for me to compare.but nothing


----------

